# Best Technique to Weigh Yourself...for Senior Ladies



## SeaBreeze (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## Carla (Dec 18, 2016)

Hahaha! So that's how you do it!


----------



## Falcon (Dec 18, 2016)

I have TWO bathroom scales.  I place them side-by-side on the FLOOR.

I put one foot on one & the other foot on the other one.


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Dec 18, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


>



I totally see your point! Now why didn't I think of that? (If your sense of balance isn't great, take off your glasses first.)


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 22, 2016)

Good idea SB.


----------

